

I Switched to a Standing Desk, So Now You Should, Too - sagivo
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/switched-standing-desk-now

======
robocaptain
If any post needed a [Satire] tag, it's this one. Great read, and I almost
didn't click on it because I am tired of reading about standing desks.

~~~
lione
I had clicked, then exited out. When I read your comment, I gave it another
look, and am glad I did. Great article.

------
GrantByrneApps
Standing desks are for people who want the salary of a developer, but also
want the physique of a cashier.

~~~
babygoat
Who doesn't?

------
QuercusMax
I nearly spit out my coffee after reading this line: "I was once a standing-
desk skeptic, too. But, after I made the switch four days ago, I could
immediately sense a difference in how I felt: way more self-righteous."

------
Spooky23
This is hilarious, but in all seriousness, standing desk people are
approaching vegans in terms of annoyance level.

How do you know that someone has a standing desk? THEY TELL YOU!

~~~
zomg
it's called a "stand up" desk! ;)

Sent from my Stand Up Desk.

------
rkwz
I have backpain and I switched to a standing desk and it's working out well.
The only problem now is instead of back pain, I'm having foot pain. Is this
normal or are there ways to reduce this pain?

~~~
zomg
I use a standing mat from Varidesk.com which is very helpful. It's also
important to wear supportive/comfortable shoes, ideally sneakers.

------
feld
"According to an important WebMD article that my friend Tony described to me,
every minute you spend sitting shaves several years off your life."

I've been dead for _years_

~~~
mtVessel
Me, too. Thankfully, this hasn't affected my level of productivity.

------
tracker1
"every minute you spend sitting shaves several years off your life"

Wow, I could be hundreds of years old if I never sit down...

------
DyslexicAtheist
bogus! everyone knows they're causing skinny legs:
[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/03/27/standing-
desks...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/03/27/standing-desks-may-be-
linked-to-skinny-legs/)

